# Logitech Performance MX mouse batteries dying very fast?



## konsole

I had sold this mouse to someone and they claim to be having issues with the battery dying very quickly.  At first they said that the battery was only lasting an hour in the mouse, and then later on said the battery was only lasting for minutes, but I don't know exactly how long they mean by "minutes".  I didnt have the mouse that long as I found it at a thrift store and used it for a while just to test it out and see if I wanted to keep it.  When I had it I used an Eneloop AA and I know that I used it for way more then 1 hour, and I only stopped using it because I decided I didnt want to keep the mouse.

So they want to return it to me because they are convinced there is an issue with the mouse.  I just can't imagine a scenario where a good healthy battery would only last a few minutes in the mouse.  If the mouse normally runs for weeks or a few months on a good battery, but is only lasting a few days or a week at most, then that makes sense that the mouse is draining the battery very quickly.  To drain a rechargeable battery in an hour or "much" less means the mouse is draining 2000+ mAh from the battery in that time period, which is crazy fast for a wireless mouse.  Its possible the mouse has built up a very high resistance so the battery is just not capable of overcoming that resistance and properly powering the mouse, but I would think this would cause the battery to not power the mouse at all.

I don't think I have gotten a clear answer from them about the health of the battery they are using, but they claim its the battery thats coming out of another identical mouse, and they are fulling charging the battery in that other mouse.

So either they arent being honest about whats going on here, or they are using a battery that is no good, or maybe their computer is disabling the mouse or something similar to this, or maybe there is something wrong with the mouse.  We are at the point where the buyer might as well send it back to me, but I was hoping you guys had some ideas of any things to try to figure out what the actual cause of this issue is?


----------



## Darren

I'd hazard a guess they're just trying to screw you and don't want it anymore. 

I would pretty much tell them tough love and move on but really just kind of circumstantial.


----------



## spit

If that was the case , the battery is U/S .
Batteries die , eventually .
But , it is a case of " SOLD AS SEEN" with no comebacks on you .


----------



## beers

konsole said:


> but they claim its the battery thats coming out of another identical mouse, and they are fulling charging the battery in that other mouse.


Five bucks they'll send you back a different one they have that was already exhibiting the issue, and not the one you sent them.


----------



## porterjw

^That.


----------



## Bogart420

I know this is incredibly old, but I have some special insight on this.
I have owned a grand total of 6 of the Logitech MX Performance mice in my life, and I even bought a few new. Most recently I bought one from Amazon, new, and it worked great for about 8 months, after which time the batterylife went from months on a charge to days, then I decided enough was enough, and contacted Logitech, they fought me on the issue at 1st, but decided to let me keep my old defective mouse and ship me a new one (directly from Logitech, not Amazon), about 3-5ish months later - Same thing, so they sent me another, and again about 6 months later SAME ISSUE. When I contacted them to get that one replaced, they informed me they no longer sold that mouse, but would be willing to send me a replacement for their new Flagship mouse, The Logitech MX Master 2S Mouse - it has it's upsides and it's downsides - Namely it being far heavier, not even close to that perfect hand formed shape and size, the Back/Forward buttons on the side are in a goofy spot (but after a few months of daily drivering with it this wasn't much of an issue at all, however I no longer play FPS games constantly nor competitively.) I have recently (the last 2-3ish months) found a new love for the Master 2S Mouse in that when editing videos in Davinci Resolve, that side scroll wheel is amazing, but that's getting off topic.) I used the MX Master 2S for awhile, up untill 3 days ago when the left button was unexplainably sticky, so I did a light cleaning with the rubbing alchohol, after which the mouse no longer turned on, and just last night I finally got it to turn on but the range in literally less than 5 feet - I wish this was an exaggerration, and the scroll wheels no longer function at all. It was at this point I decided to hookup the Performance mouse that I have left (Yes sadly after buying ALL those mice, I legit have ONE left, thanks thieves) and I can CONFIRM, as a single owner of this mouse - My battery (with a NEW rechargable battery mind you) literally lasted from a FULL CHARGE - 21 minutes...... That person was likely telling you the truth, and I will be contacting Logitech today, I will likely be cast aside, especially since I no longer have access to my Amazon account, but Logitech WILL be hearing from me about this BS today!

I hope my bad experience has shifted your perspective, and I hope this issue gets looked into by the neckbeardy powers that be soon, as I'd like to get my mice both up & actually functioning properly again.

I hope everyone has a great day, and stay safe out there!


----------



## Bogart420

Logitech refused to help with either the MX Performance or the MX Master. I won't be reccomending Logitech products any longer, and that's kinda sad as I've been using them and reccomending their products as the #1 goto brand for most of their stuff since the mid-90's


----------

